# Horloges servicen



## merl

Dag allen!

Het afgelopen jaar heb ik redelijk wat automatics gekocht. Deze zullen (deels?) na enkele jaren geserviced moeten gaan worden.
Hierover enkele vragen over jullie aanpak betreft deze onderhouden:
Laten jullie al jullie horloges servicen? Dit lijkt me bv voor Martin niet echt haalbaar (of toch wel? )
Als jullie niet alles laten servicen, doen jullie alleen jullie meest belangrijke, meest dure, meest in nl bekende merken of ...?
Hoe doen jullie dit voor de wat meer exotische merken als bjwaf en vostok?
Hebben jullie speciale adresjes voor goed onderhoud?

Ik weet dat ik in ieder geval de Nomos (draag ik het meest) over enkele jaren een servicebeurt laat krijgen maar weet dus niet wat ik bv met de bjwaf BeiHai en vostok moet/kan doen.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## T_I

Ik laat helemaal niets servicen, maar ala, ik ben net een half jaar mechanische horloges aan het verzamelen en de duurste tot nu toe is < 40,= (en ik wil het zelf kunnen  )


----------



## Martin_B

Ik laat alleen de horloges servicen die het nodig hebben en het waard zijn. Een horloge van <€100 zonder sentimentele waarde lijkt me niet een logische kandidaat voor een beurt van 50+ euro.
Daarnaast, de meeste horloges die ik heb lopen zo weinig dat eens in de 50 jaar moet volstaan ;-)


----------



## Boneventura

Ik heb een stuk of 6 automatische horloges. EenTag Heuer, een Omega, een IWC en een paar mindere goden. Enkele daarvan zijn geserviced door Albert Koopman. Hij heeft een website die heet Allwatch. Ik heb door hem ook ook een Rolex DateJust 36mm voor mijn vrouw laten herstellen en een oude Bulova voor mijn vader laten servicen. Ik vind het een prima vent. Hij is niet zo snel, maar wel eerlijk en betrouwbaar. Ik stuur altijd pakketjes heen en weer met hem. Een servicebeurt voor een automaat (non chrono) kost bij hem EUR 110. Ik weet eigenlijk niet of dat goedkoper kan. WIe weet dat wel?


----------



## vanhessche

Als mijn Nomos aan een beurt toe is zal ik hem waarschijnlijk gewoon opsturen naar Nomos zelf voor de service.

Verder heb ik 2 automaten met een ETA en nog een Seiko. De Seiko zal ik niet laten servicen ( de aankoopprijs zelf is daarvoor echt te laag), voor de 2 andere misschien als ze ooit wat beginnen moeilijk doen, niet eerder. En dit zal gewoon bij de lokale horlogemaker zijn. Voor de Nomos zal ik wel gewoon de periode van 3-5 jaar zal respecteren om telkens een service uit te voeren.

Veder heb ik nog wat oude zakhorloges en 2 oude Omega's. 1 van de 2 Omega's liep niet goed en heb ik laten servicen bij een lokale horlogemaker. Daar heb ik denk ik rond de €90 voor betaald. Ook 2 zakhorloges heeft hij al een reparatie voor gedaan, telkens heel goed werk.

Wel een zeer goede kerel want na de service van de Omega bleek dat er toch nog wat mee scheelde en dit probeert hij nu te maken voor mij, volledig kostenloos. Dit is wel al een werk van lange adem geweest, want hij is er volgens mij nu al een half jaar mee bezig.. Telkens krijg ik hem terug mee naar huis om even uit te proberen, indien nog niet goed mag ik gewoon teruggaan en zoekt hij verder. Zo zitten er nu al een nieuwe as voor de secondenwijzer, derde wiel en middenwiel in, maar spijtig genoeg nog altijd geen verbetering. Voor de onderdelen heb ik ook niets moeten betalen, deze had hij nog liggen en toen ik hem eens vroeg of ik hem echt niets extra moest betalen was zijn antwoord: "nee hoor, dit is iets voor de prestige" 

Wel een beetje frustrerend soms dat het maar niet in orde komt, maar het lijkt een heel raar probleempje te zijn. Ik heb al eens gedacht om misschien ergens anders eens er te laten naar kijken, maar dan zal het mij weer geld kosten, met dan nog niet de zekerheid dat het in orde komt. En volgens mij kent hij toch wel zijn vak. Er liggen regelmatig andere horloges waar hij aan bezig is in de aard van Speedmaster, El Primero, Submariner, ...

Dus in het kort, hier zal het vooral de Nomos zijn die een beurt krijgt. Voor de rest alles bij de lokale horlogemaker als er iets mis is en ams het het waard is. Maar doordat ik toch vooal de Nomos draag zal er bij de anderen niet zo gauw een probleem opduiken denk ik


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Als mijn Nomos aan een beurt toe is zal ik hem waarschijnlijk gewoon opsturen naar Nomos zelf voor de service.
> 
> Verder heb ik 2 automaten met een ETA en nog een Seiko. De Seiko zal ik niet laten servicen ( de aankoopprijs zelf is daarvoor echt te laag), voor de 2 andere misschien als ze ooit wat beginnen moeilijk doen, niet eerder. En dit zal gewoon bij de lokale horlogemaker zijn. Voor de Nomos zal ik wel gewoon de periode van 3-5 jaar zal respecteren om telkens een service uit te voeren.
> 
> Veder heb ik nog wat oude zakhorloges en 2 oude Omega's. 1 van de 2 Omega's liep niet goed en heb ik laten servicen bij een lokale horlogemaker. Daar heb ik denk ik rond de €90 voor betaald. Ook 2 zakhorloges heeft hij al een reparatie voor gedaan, telkens heel goed werk.
> 
> Wel een zeer goede kerel want na de service van de Omega bleek dat er toch nog wat mee scheelde en dit probeert hij nu te maken voor mij, volledig kostenloos. Dit is wel al een werk van lange adem geweest, want hij is er volgens mij nu al een half jaar mee bezig.. Telkens krijg ik hem terug mee naar huis om even uit te proberen, indien nog niet goed mag ik gewoon teruggaan en zoekt hij verder. Zo zitten er nu al een nieuwe as voor de secondenwijzer, derde wiel en middenwiel in, maar spijtig genoeg nog altijd geen verbetering. Voor de onderdelen heb ik ook niets moeten betalen, deze had hij nog liggen en toen ik hem eens vroeg of ik hem echt niets extra moest betalen was zijn antwoord: "nee hoor, dit is iets voor de prestige"
> 
> Wel een beetje frustrerend soms dat het maar niet in orde komt, maar het lijkt een heel raar probleempje te zijn. Ik heb al eens gedacht om misschien ergens anders eens er te laten naar kijken, maar dan zal het mij weer geld kosten, met dan nog niet de zekerheid dat het in orde komt. En volgens mij kent hij toch wel zijn vak. Er liggen regelmatig andere horloges waar hij aan bezig is in de aard van Speedmaster, El Primero, Submariner, ...
> 
> Dus in het kort, hier zal het vooral de Nomos zijn die een beurt krijgt. Voor de rest alles bij de lokale horlogemaker als er iets mis is en ams het het waard is. Maar doordat ik toch vooal de Nomos draag zal er bij de anderen niet zo gauw een probleem opduiken denk ik


Mag ik vragen bij welke horlogemaker je zit?

Zelf laat ik alles wat binnen de garantie is servicen door de fabrikant. Sommige horloges buiten de garantie ook, maar vaak omdat ik ze dusdanig bijzonder vind dat ik er servicepapieren bij wil of omdat ik gematst word. 
Alle andere horloges gaan naar de lokale horlogemaker op enkele uitzonderingen na.


----------



## vanhessche

Is Horlogemaker Delodder uit Oostende (België)


----------



## Bidle

vanhessche said:


> Is Horlogemaker Delodder uit Oostende (België)


Thx!
Hmm, iets te ver weg voor me, maar wel goed voor anderen!


----------



## Zarath

Ik ben zelf nog heel nieuw in de wereld van mechanische/automatische horloges. Heb sinds een paar maanden een Hamilton met een ETA 2824-2, en die zal ik over een jaar of vijf wel laten servicen. Ik verwacht daar niet enórm veel geld aan kwijt te zijn.

Maar nu overweeg ik om een Omega te kopen. Speedmaster of Aqua Terra. En in beide gevallen zal me dat vermoedelijk heel veel geld gaan kosten, op de lange termijn. Ik werd in een andere thread al gewaarschuwd dat die prijzen enorm de lucht in konden gaan, de komende jaren/decennia. 

Zijn die servicekosten een overweging (geweest) voor jullie bij de aanschaf van een bepaald horloge?


----------



## Bidle

Zarath said:


> Ik ben zelf nog heel nieuw in de wereld van mechanische/automatische horloges. Heb sinds een paar maanden een Hamilton met een ETA 2824-2, en die zal ik over een jaar of vijf wel laten servicen. Ik verwacht daar niet enórm veel geld aan kwijt te zijn.
> 
> Maar nu overweeg ik om een Omega te kopen. Speedmaster of Aqua Terra. En in beide gevallen zal me dat vermoedelijk heel veel geld gaan kosten, op de lange termijn. Ik werd in een andere thread al gewaarschuwd dat die prijzen enorm de lucht in konden gaan, de komende jaren/decennia.
> 
> Zijn die servicekosten een overweging (geweest) voor jullie bij de aanschaf van een bepaald horloge?


Ik kijk er niet echt naar. Enkel bij een paar merken laat ik het horloge terug sturen naar de fabriek. Verder gaat alles naar de horlogemaker wat iig een berg met geld scheelt. Meeste uurwerken zijn door een goede horlogemaker goed te doen. Voor sommige horloges wijk ik uit naar een specialist.

Verder is het een afweging die je zelf natuurlijk moet maken, want jij bent de enige die in je portemonnee kan kijken en weet wat je er voor over hebt. Als ik zou merken dat ik de prijs van een beurt, bij en nieuw horloge, mee moet nemen in de overweging om een horloge aan te schaffen, dan vermoed ik dat het voor mij een "No-Go" is.


----------



## Wizzzard

Ik laat het hier in de stad doen, probleem is dat de man zo druk is dat ik nu 6 a 8 weken wachten moet. Voor mij geen punt want ik draag hem gewoon tot de datum dat hij tijd heeft en lever dan het horloge af. leuke is dat ik net een Rolex heb verkocht en de koper laat hem nu ook door mijn uurmaker servicen. 
Omega automaat servicen kost 220 euro bij hem.


----------



## Zarath

Wizzzard said:


> Ik laat het hier in de stad doen, probleem is dat de man zo druk is dat ik nu 6 a 8 weken wachten moet. Voor mij geen punt want ik draag hem gewoon tot de datum dat hij tijd heeft en lever dan het horloge af. leuke is dat ik net een Rolex heb verkocht en de koper laat hem nu ook door mijn uurmaker servicen.
> Omega automaat servicen kost 220 euro bij hem.


Over welke stad hebben we het dan?


----------



## drx86

Weet iemand een goede en betaalbare horlogemaker in de buurt van Rotterdam?

Ik heb voor mijn verjaardag een Certina Automatic Blue Ribbon (uit de jaren 60) gekregen die van mijn grootvader is geweest.

Mooie klok echter mag het glas/plastic vervangen worden daar er veel krassen opzitten. Kan je dit laten vervangen door safierglas? Daarnaast moet het uurwerk geserviced worden daar hij meer dan 10 jaar heeft stilgelegen.

Iemand enig idee wat ik kwijt zal zijn voor bovenstaande en waar ik dit in de buurt van Rotterdam kan laten doen?


----------



## epezikpajoow

Er zitten in Nederland best een aantal goede, niet al te dure horlogemakers die allemaal zonder uitzondering een automaat (ongeacht komaf) kunnen servicen, dan wel repareren. Eigenlijk hoor of zie je hier geen negatief bericht over.

- Nico Rijsman ( Culemborg)
- Hub Hanneman 
- Dirk Oskam (Rotterdam)
- Ruud Kuiper (Hellevoetsluis)
- Ron Sonders (Leusden)
- Peter Klemann (Haarlem)

Succes ermee!

Eric


----------



## drx86

Super, zal van de week even contact opnemen met dhr Oskam.


----------

